
Digg Surrenders to Mob - mattjaynes
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/05/01/digg-surrenders-to-mob/
======
Sam_Odio
Wow, this is huge. I honestly think we might be witnessing a turning point in
the history of the web - it almost reminds me of the french revolution. The
masses are rioting, and torching the digital property of the elite. And those
hex numbers have become this movement's rallying call.

What we know is that with 2.0, control over online content has been handed to
the users. What we don't know is how the users will decide to wield this
power, and the effect it will have on the likes of digg/youtube/etc.

~~~
danielha
I'm not sure I'd put it up against the French Revolution, but I'd say it's a
nice reaffirmation that it's all about your users. You have to be very careful
when it comes to enforcing rules and restrictions.

~~~
mojuba
You have to be open and honest with your users rather than "careful".

~~~
brett
It might be nice it the world worked that way, but I don't think that's it. I
think Daniel's use of "careful" is right on. Digg was transparent about what
they were doing; the community still did not like it.

You have to do what your users want, simple as that. If what your users really
want is openness and honesty that's what you give them. Digg's users want to
be able decrypt dvds (even if in the abstract for most of them). They've had
many accusations of lack of transparency in the past that went nowhere.

~~~
mojuba
Your point about Digg is wrong, I think. It wasn't just the infamous
encryption key. Digg was already known for inconsistent and at times
unjustified moderation and many such stories went unnoticed for that reason -
they were quickly removed. The HD-DVD was just a tipping point - for many
perhaps only subconsciously.

And this explains my point: Digg has never been honest and that eventually
paid off.

------
codeLove
Does anyone know what Diggmob.org is all about ?

------
codeLove
Diggmob is what makes Digg,DIGG.

